# AZ, Phoenix - Wednesday Evening 2x/Mo



## swift2plunder (Feb 25, 2005)

http://cycalia.legendary.org/index.php/PAQ2

This is a live game in north central Phoenix, close to the 51 & 101. This area is very accessible from Scottsdale and metro-Phoenix. We meet every other Wednesday afternoon around 6, have dinner, and start playing at 7. Play usually winds up around 10. This is a Rogue campaign with primarily human characters and there is a heavy emphasis on role playing. You can use the link at the top for basic information the setting. 

There is some ability to make accommodations for occasional scheduling issues, but the ability to communicate in advance is critical. This is a long term campaign and we would like to be able to take the characters from level 1 to 20+. 

Minimum maturity level - must be able... 
   to use a phone to communicate last day changes, 
   to participate constructively in the administrative mailing list 
   to write a back story for your character with moderate feedback 
   to solve problems and to make decisions co-operatively

There is one opening. I'm hoping to be able to bring in another stable player who isn't in the other game. Please reply by e-mail.  

Chris
swift2plunder@yahoogroups.com


----------

